
Microsoft contributes open-source code to Samba - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/microsoft-contributes-open-source-code-to-samba/9860
======
Piskvor
Let me just put my best Admiral Ackbar impersonation on, here: in the light of
the recent patent wars, do I see a patent lawsuit in the future? "We kind of
gave them a part of our functionality, but we didn't intend it and they're
thus infringing on our patents." Yes, this is patently absurd (pardon the
pun), but so are 99% of the patent cases out there; but even should it be
brought to court and thrown out, it would be good fertilizer for the one core
MS competency: FUD (see the current Android patent craziness).

With this in mind, I fear Redmonders bearing gifts.

